# 2007 Commencial



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

07 Commencial , pics up

www.sicklines.com


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice, thanks for the pics!

-Nate


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Pinch bolt head tube? Never seen nuthin like that before. Nice bikes but I don't see what all the hype is about


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

they got uglier, but i still want one.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

I really like commencial, I think they will become really big in europe over the next few years. I like how the finishing is all similar and clean  
Cool idea for the headtube, but I don't suppose there will be any problems apart from bolts loosening...and it might let lots of muck inside the tube and corrode it and the steerer


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

......


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

grahamjtriggs said:


> I really like commencial, I think they will become really big in europe over the next few years. I like how the finishing is all similar and clean
> Cool idea for the headtube, but I don't suppose there will be any problems apart from bolts loosening...and it might let lots of muck inside the tube and corrode it and the steerer


yeah, i like how they are all the same too! i just don't like the gold graphics on it now. i'd prefer just thet companies logo on it. i was thinking that they headtube would have lots of potential to loosen up and get dirty too.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Commencal doesn't have an "i" in it.


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

the pinch bolts are for an insert that alowes you to change the h/t angle -1/0/+1 degrees.
as far as i know ,the bolts dont just loosen up. it is a very cool and easy to use feature btw.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

The bolts haven't loosed for any of my 16 riders in 2 years. 

The "hype" about the bikes is that they ride like nothing else. I don't mean they are better then everything else, I mean they have a very unique ride. They reward riders with speed, and technique, but not so much the slower guys. They are very "racy" and in the right hands, are one of the fastest bikes you can imagine. 

The 07 lineup looks great, i'm sure that will help them gain some popularity over here.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

dropmachine.com said:


> The bolts haven't loosed for any of my 16 riders in 2 years.
> 
> The "hype" about the bikes is that they ride like nothing else. I don't mean they are better then everything else, I mean they have a very unique ride. They reward riders with speed, and technique, but not so much the slower guys. They are very "racy" and in the right hands, are one of the fastest bikes you can imagine.
> 
> The 07 lineup looks great, i'm sure that will help them gain some popularity over here.


of course you're gonna hype your own product.

I just dont see the big deal about adjusting the ht angle. Ride height of a fork does that too, so does changing the shock mount position (see specialized). To me personally that HT bolt system seems more of a drawback than benefit. and the rear end seems way overburdoned by pivot points. More is not always better. It may ride nice for a while, but it sure seems like it'd be alot of fun to change all those bearings.

just looking at it from pictures, it seems like a normal single pivot in terms of rear wheel travel and brake fitment. I would only assume the normal single pivot brake jack accompanies the design.


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

uber-lame sponsor logos on the rear triangle.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ......


...........................................


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

who said it was a big deal ? it is a nice ,reliable and easy to use system that in theory changes only the ht angle and not the bb hight (didnt checked it) ! 
as for the suspension ,i to thought it was nothing special ,just a simple twist on the single pivot design ,but after i tested a supreme 6.2 i can honestly say it is a very special (in a good way ) bike.
i usually ride dh bikes (d9 ,d8 and such) and i like to ride plush bikes. in my quest for a bike that can climb easly and descent 80-90% like a dh bike (just from curiosity btw),this is by far the best bike for this description - and that is compared to a nomad,new slayer ,6 spot ,enduro,haro X7 and the likes.
the depth of the susp on this bike is phenomenal. u have only 6in of travel via a simple rp3 shock (and im a 200lbs guy),yet the bike floats over the rough stuff almost like a d8 ,which for me says a lot.it is very progressive and controled travel that allows u to blast through anything with relative ease . in fact ,i guess that with a triple fork ,u could ride most dh courses without much drama. further more ,the geo of the bike is very good (for me at least) and the bike rails corners and jumps easy. the last thing that i should mention is the bike pedals real good as well ,thanks to its short travel and suspension design.
all in all ,i was really impressed by this bike . i am a fsr freak that swears by the demo series and never thought a s.pivot bike with so little travel could ride so good (by far better than any other 6-7in bikes ive ridden).
the only problem is that now there is one more option for my next dh bike, the supreme dh (it was only the 07 d8 till now).


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Zonk0u said:


> of course you're gonna hype your own product.


Uuhhhhh....he's not hyping his own product.

"I don't mean they are better then everything else, I mean they have a very unique ride."

He's also not putting it down.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ...........................................


i had originally posted that i thought it was stange that a race inspired bike went thru the trouble of mounting the shock so high. i also thought the adjustment feature was a lame gimmick. if you can't master your bike on all trails all the time, you suck and aren't as good a rider as you'd like to pretend you are....


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

hbfrdh1 said:


> Uuhhhhh....he's not hyping his own product.
> 
> "I don't mean they are better then everything else, I mean they have a very unique ride."
> 
> He's also not putting it down.


if he's got no vestment in the company then what did he mean that all his riders had no issues with the ht joint for 2+years?

and of course he wasnt putting it down. Hype means the opposite of that.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> if he's got no vestment in the company then what did he mean that all his riders had no issues with the ht joint for 2+years?.


jeff is the manager of the dropmachine racing team. his team members ride commencial bikes....


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

these bikes are nice, but so far uninspiring


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

any news on the specs of the frame?


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> of course you're gonna hype your own product.
> 
> I just dont see the big deal about adjusting the ht angle. Ride height of a fork does that too, so does changing the shock mount position (see specialized). To me personally that HT bolt system seems more of a drawback than benefit. and the rear end seems way overburdoned by pivot points. More is not always better. It may ride nice for a while, but it sure seems like it'd be alot of fun to change all those bearings.
> 
> just looking at it from pictures, it seems like a normal single pivot in terms of rear wheel travel and brake fitment. I would only assume the normal single pivot brake jack accompanies the design.


First, its not my product. The team runs them, it was thier choice.

Second, you made a big mistake assuming i'm like all those other guys that blab drivel about how thier brand is the best and it'll make you win the world champs. Commencal won't do that. The bike has flaws, just like everything else.

Again, the bike suits the elite rider rather then the not-so-skilled. Yes, it does lock up under braking. However, and elite rider is going to know how to ride a single pivot like the Supreme DH, and is going to have no issues with the lockup. Nobody on the team has complained yet, despite me bugging them all the time about it. I can defintitely feel it, but i'm a shitty brake dragging asshat, so thats that.

The bikes are all single pivots, with a link to control the shock rate. While its hardly a stunning suspension development, it is well executed, and works very well when ridden correctly.

Finally, that +/- 1 degree of headtube adjustment really does seem to make a difference. Even my lame ass can feel it. I can't imagien anyone running it in the steep position, but its a nice feature top have. My team races for Commencal, and I can tell you that every one of them buggered about with the headtube before settling on where they wanted it. Its neat.


----------



## sirbikealot (Jan 22, 2004)

badfish said:


> uber-lame sponsor logos on the rear triangle.


its a sticker you can put on yourself or leave it off


----------



## sirbikealot (Jan 22, 2004)

BJ- said:


> any news on the specs of the frame?


what do you want to know?
all the geometry remains unchanged for 2007 so you can view that at
www.commencal.com

not commencIAL for thos who have misspelled it

cheers


----------



## sirbikealot (Jan 22, 2004)

more pics

http://www.dropmachine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=253865#253865


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

nice. Yes i mis-spelled it in my post. I was leaving yesterday to go out of town and wanted to post it. SO Sorry no offense  Those dropmachine pix are the same ones i got as well.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The biuld kit looks better than Specialized and the bikes are lighter!!!!


----------

